# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Samsung Connect Tag, smart tag, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Press-release 
"Introducing Samsung Connect Tag, a New Way to Keep Track of All That Matters in Life"
Samsung releases first cellular IoT mobile device for multi-purpose tracking

October 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Connect Tag tracks your kid or pet for up to seven days per charge"
A first to use narrowband network technology

by Thuy Ong
October 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Connect Tag hands on: a simple idea driving innovation

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> GPS Connected Trackers At first glance putting GPS into a portable battery powered IoT device seems like cool idea but it’s an idea so simple that’s easy to dismiss as a novelty. If you take the time look past is basic use cases of tracking my dog or loved one you’ll begin to see that devices like the Samsung Connected Tag that was launched at SDC 2017 in San Francisco will be drive business innovation. 
> 
> The Samsung Connected Tag has an esim so it uses cellular networks for tracking and comes with 1 week of battery life.  Unlike those cheap Bluetooth tracking tags which need to be paired with your phone and hence the range is very short, the Samsung Connect Tag has a much longer range without the need of being paired to a smartphone. 
> 
> The Connect Tag runs on a lightweight Tizen RT based OS and it’s the world’s first product to utilize Narrowband technology (NB-IoT, Cat.M1). With NB-IoT, the tracker has access to location services over the internet using cellular telecommunication bands. This technology was suppressed due to lack of the right infrastructure in the past, but it now seems the infrastructure setbacks are finally solved and hence Samsung has taken the bold step to make an actual consumer product. The usage of NB-IoT technology helps the Connect Tag to significantly reduce battery usage and hence Samsung has rated its battery life to seven days on a single charge. The Samsung Connect Tag hence has the capability for both indoor and outdoor positioning with the help of GPS, WiFi and Cell ID. 
> 
> The connect tag’s location can be accessed via user’s Android (only) M or above smartphone and you can get timely notifications or even set geo-confinements so that when the Connect Tag moves out of those boundaries, you get a notification. Those who carry the Connect Tag can also trigger a notification to the owner about their location. 
> 
> The connect tag’s location can be accessed via user’s Android (only) M or above smartphone and you can get timely notifications or even set geo-confinements so that when the Connect Tag moves out of those boundaries, you get a notification. Those who carry the Connect Tag can also trigger a notification to the owner about their location. 
> ...

----------

